# DIY plug-in diesel-electric hybrid F250



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Run veggie oil and put a turbo and slightly larger injectors on that diesel. It will come alive like you have never seen before and you may even see better mileage even before you install that motor. No need for an electric one either. Turbos run off the exhaust. Don't expect much from the small electric motor but it will help. Make sure the mounts and the joints are allowed to move with out throwing the whole drive line off balance. This way the motor will live in it's new home. 

Pete


----------

